# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Έυρεση "Plug In" για ράδιο-κασσετόφωνο αυτοκινήτου

## moutoulos

Παιδιά θέλει ένας γνωστός μου ένα gadjet, που είδε.
Είναι αυτό που έχει τη μορφή-όψη κασσέτας, και 
συνδέεται με κάποιο mp3 player, προκειμένου να
"παίξει" σε ράδιο-κασσετόφωνο αυτοκινήτου.

Αυτός θέλει ένα αντίστοιχο, αλλά επιπλέον και με 
υποδοχή-είσοδο SD card. Υπάρχει μου είπε, κάπου 
το είχε δεί, αλλά δεν το πήρε τότε, θέλησε να με 
"ταλαιπωρήσει"  :Lol: .

Μήπως ξέρουμε τίποτα ... ?

----------


## gsmaster

Ψάξε για την κλασσική κασσέτα που σου δίνει line-in, και ψάξε επίσης για ένα mp3 player που να έχει είσοδο για μνήμη sd. Αλλά γιατί SD? Αμα πάρει ένα mp3 του κιλού που συνδέεται με usb στο pc θα είναι και φτηνότερο και βολικότερο γιατί δεν χρειάζεται card reader στο pc.

Τώρα αν το ράδιο έχει είσοδο για SD κάρτα δεν νομίζω να είναι κασσετόφωνο, ή αν έχει είσοδο για SD κάρτα σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να περάσεις ήχο μέσω της sd υποδοχής απο κάποιο mp3 player. Δεν είναι λογικό. 

Δες και το ενδεχόμενο να έχει το ράδιο Line-in, οπότε δεν χρειάζεσαι ούτε κασσέτα ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## moutoulos

Αυτό που έχει είναι ένα ακριβό κασσετώφωνο της  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  εποχής. Δεν θέλει
να το αλλάξει  :Glare: . Είδε έναν τέτοιο adapter που είχε πάνω του και SD. Θέλει 
λοιπόν να γράφει mp3 απο το PC του μέσω CardReader στην SD, και να τη
βάζει μετά στο αυτοκίνητο, στον adapter.

Σε μια αναζήτηση που έκανα, μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να είναι που ζητάει, ή κάνω
λάθος ?.

----------


## gsmaster

Μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να είναι, αλλά αν θες να αλλάξεις τραγούδι τι κάνεις? 
Θα το προτιμούσα να έχει και τηλεχειρηστήριο (RF γιατί υπέρυθρες δεν θα πιάνει) για να αλλάζεις τραγούδια χωρίς να βγάζεις την κασσέτα.

----------


## moutoulos

> ... αυτό πρέπει να είναι, αλλά αν θες να αλλάξεις τραγούδι τι κάνεις?




Σωστό ...  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh: .

----------


## xazopartalos

Αυτο ειναι το τελειο για αυτην την χρηση...........
http://multistore.gr/shop/product_in...&ref=bestprice
Βαζεις το usb σου η την καρτουλα σου και ακους μουσικη μεσω του ραδιοφονου του αυτοκινητου σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Rolleyes: 
Τωρα απο τιμη οοομωωωως θα σε γελασω μουτουλε μου φενεται λιγο τσιμπιμενο το σιγκεκριμενο.

----------


## jeik

A , και μια λεπτομερεια που πρεπει να συνυπολογιστει στην τελικη επιλογη , σημαντικη , ειναι το θεμα πιστοτητας.
Μην ξεχναμε οτι το ''μεσο'' συνδεσης θα ειναι κεφαλη κασετας(εκπομπος)-κεφαλη κασετοφωνου(δεκτης) , μηπως χανει σε πιστοτητα με την κασετα ? νομιζω οτι ανταποκρινεται απο 100ΗΖ εως 12 ΚΗΖ η κεφαλη , ενω τα ηχεια του , θεωρητικα , θα αποδιδουν απο 30ΗΖ εως τα 20ΚΗΖ αυτος θα τα δινει ''κουτσουρεμενα'' , χανονται μαλλον τα πιο ''γλυκα'' πριμα και μπασα με αυτον τον τροπο μεταδοσης  :Rolleyes: .

Με τα γνωστα FM MP3 transmitters , εχουμε μια μεταδοση εως 15 ΚΗΖ , και φυσικα αν υπαρχει line in στο  κασετοφωνο ειναι οτι καλυτερο , περνανε ολα.

Μολις χθες παιδευτηκα κι εγω με το δικο μου παλιο ραδιοσιντι που το συνηθησα (και το σκασμενο εχει ομολογουμενος φοβερη πιστοτητα και δεν θελω να το αλλαξω), για να φτιαξω μια line in αλλα τα παρατησα γρηγορα γιατι μαλλον θα εφτιαχνα ζημια τελικα , οποτε κατεληξα στην λυση του FM transmitter , που το ειχα αλλωστε , αλλα ειπα να προσπαθησω μηπως κι εφτιαχνα την τελεια συνδεση.
Πήρα προσφατα ενα ραδιοσιντι απο τα careffur με θυρες USB και καρτα, αλλα δεν πιανει με τιποτα σε ακουστικη το παλιο μου.

Λέτε να υπαρχει προσαρμογεας και σε μορφη cd αντι κασετας ?

----------


## moutoulos

Τελικά του παράγγειλα αυτό, γιατί μου είπε οτι έχει και ένα mp3 player
που παίρνει SD. Οπότε συνδέει το player με αυτό που του παράγγειλα
και το "ακούει" πλέον στα FM. 






> Αυτο ειναι το τελειο για αυτην την χρηση...........
> http://multistore.gr/shop/product_in...&ref=bestprice
> Βαζεις το usb σου η την καρτουλα σου και ακους μουσικη μεσω του ραδιοφονου του αυτοκινητου σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Τωρα απο τιμη οοομωωωως θα σε γελασω μουτουλε μου φενεται λιγο τσιμπιμενο το σιγκεκριμενο.



Ναι Χρήστο όντως, είναι λίγο "τσιμπημένο" ...,  μ'άλλα λόγια του φάνηκε 
(και είναι) ακριβό. 

Tnks !!!!!!






> A , και μια λεπτομερεια που πρεπει να συνυπολογιστει στην τελικη επιλογη , σημαντικη , ειναι το θεμα πιστοτητας.
> Μην ξεχναμε οτι το ''μεσο'' συνδεσης θα ειναι κεφαλη κασετας(εκπομπος)-κεφαλη κασετοφωνου(δεκτης) , μηπως χανει σε πιστοτητα με την κασετα ? νομιζω οτι ανταποκρινεται απο 100ΗΖ εως 12 ΚΗΖ η κεφαλη , ενω τα ηχεια του , θεωρητικα , θα αποδιδουν απο 30ΗΖ εως τα 20ΚΗΖ αυτος θα τα δινει ''κουτσουρεμενα'' , χανονται μαλλον τα πιο ''γλυκα'' πριμα και μπασα με αυτον τον τροπο μεταδοσης .



Δημήτρη πολύ σωστά αυτά που λες, αλλά μάλλον δεν τον ενδιαφέρει 
η "flat" απόδοση, αλλιώς θα το είχε πετάξει το ράδιο-κασσετόφωνο ...

----------


## KOKAR

νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι που ζητας...
http://www.caraudioxtreme.gr/xcarlink.html

----------


## gsmaster

Και θα ακούει τα mp3 του σε remix με τους τοπικούς σταθμούς. Έχω κι εγώ ένα, και μόνο αμα είσαι σε κανα βουνό που δεν πιάνει τίποτα άλλο, ακούς καθαρά και σταθερά.

----------


## Telemastoras

Παιδιά αν μου επιτρέπετε δείτε αυτό που έκανα εγώ απλά εύκολα.
Μετατροπή του παλιού μου radio-CD player σε ισχυρό ενισχυτή για τα MP3 μου.
Δείτε το εδώ
http://www.telemastoras.gr/index.php...nics&Itemid=54

----------


## moutoulos

> νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι που ζητας...
> http://www.caraudioxtreme.gr/xcarlink.html



Κώστα όντως είναι αυτό που ζητάω (ζητάει), με έλεγχο απο
τα χειριστήρια της συσκευής. Αλλά πρέπει να του το πω απο
μακριά οτι έχει 130ε, γιατί αν είμαι κοντά κάτι θα με "πάρει"
στο κεφάλι ...  :Lol:  :Lol: .

Thnks πάντως φίλε ...

----------


## jeik

> Κώστα όντως είναι αυτό που ζητάω (ζητάει), με έλεγχο απο
> τα χειριστήρια της συσκευής. Αλλά πρέπει να του το πω απο
> μακριά οτι έχει 130ε, γιατί αν είμαι κοντά κάτι θα με "πάρει"
> στο κεφάλι ... .
> 
> Thnks πάντως φίλε ...



δηλαδη  τι  κανει  ακριβως  αυτο ?

----------


## jeik

> Παιδιά αν μου επιτρέπετε δείτε αυτό που έκανα εγώ απλά εύκολα.
> Μετατροπή του παλιού μου radio-CD player σε ισχυρό ενισχυτή για τα MP3 μου.
> Δείτε το εδώ
> http://www.telemastoras.gr/index.php...nics&Itemid=54



Αν  καταλαβα  ,βαζεις  τον  ηχο στο  σημειο  που  δεχεται  το  σημα  της  κεφαλης ? 

Ανελυσε  το  λιγο  γιατι  , το  εψαξα  λιγο  προχθες , με  το  cd  στο  pause , αλλα  δεν  εβλεπα  που  ηταν  η  εισοδος  της  κεφαλης , επρεπε  να  το  διαλυσω  παραπανω  :Rolleyes: .Και  επισης  φοβηθηκα  οτι  τα  σηματα  που  θα  δωσω  μηπως  ειναι  υπερβολικα , δεν  ξερω  τι  mv  παιρνει  στο  σημειο.

----------


## Telemastoras

Κοίταξε φίλε μου είναι απλό
Απλώς έχοντας το service manual βλέπεις από που φεύγει ο ήχος και παρεμβαίνεις ανάμεσα. Δηλαδή εγώ αυτό που έκανα είναι οτι έβαλα ένα CD μουσικής για να ξεγελάσω το chip IC401 και να πάρω το σήμα μετά τον αποκωδικοποιητή και πρίν απο τον προενισχυτή. Έτσι έχω τέλεια ποιότητα με όλα τα ρυθμιστικά τόνων, fader, balance κλπ. Το ράδιο λειτουργεί ανεξάρτητα. Απλά βάζεις ένα CD μουσικής άσχετο να παίζει χωρίς φυσικά να παιζει. Αν θέλεις πές μου το μοντέλο σου να σου πω που να επέμβεις.





> Αν  καταλαβα  ,βαζεις  τον  ηχο στο  σημειο  που  δεχεται  το  σημα  της  κεφαλης ? 
> 
> Ανελυσε  το  λιγο  γιατι  , το  εψαξα  λιγο  προχθες , με  το  cd  στο  pause , αλλα  δεν  εβλεπα  που  ηταν  η  εισοδος  της  κεφαλης , επρεπε  να  το  διαλυσω  παραπανω .Και  επισης  φοβηθηκα  οτι  τα  σηματα  που  θα  δωσω  μηπως  ειναι  υπερβολικα , δεν  ξερω  τι  mv  παιρνει  στο  σημειο.

----------


## gsmaster

Ενας άλλος τρόπος που έκανα εγώ επιτυχώς για να βάλω line-in σε έργοστασιακό ραδιοcd είναι να ψάξεις για το ολοκληρωμένο που είναι ο πολυπλέκτης ήχου (επιλέγει τι θα ακούγεται στα ηχεία cd-ραδιοφωνο κτλ) ή το ολοκληρωμένο που ρυθμίζει μπάσα-πρίμα-μπαλανς κτλ. 
Για να το βρεις βάζεις στο google τα ολοκληρωμένα που βλέπεις και βρίσκεις datasheet.

Απο το datasheet μπορείς να δεις σε ποια πιν παίρνει είσοδο, τι είσοδο θέλει, κτλ.

Εγω το είχα προχωρήσει κι άλλο και είχα κάνει και ένα κυκλωματάκι vox για να ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα το line-in όταν υπάρχει είσοδος ήχου.  :Wink:   Έτσι δεν χάνεις καμια απολύτως λειτουργία του radiocd και έχεις και line-in. 
Άσχετο αλλα μετά απο τόσες δοκιμές και πειράματα σε πειραματόζωο-ραδιοcd ίδιο με το δικό μου, τελικά στο δικό μου ακόμα δεν το έβαλα.

----------


## tomhel

Ολα αυτα τα ειχα κανει και εγω , αλλα κάποια στιγμή καθησα κατω και ασχολήθηκα σοβαρα με το θεμα , και εκανα αυτο.... :Tongue2: 
http://www.ibizaclub.gr/forum/index.php?showtopic=13585

Η κασετα με την κεφαλη , οπως επισεις και η rf ( πολυ καλα το ειπε ο φιλος ακους remix μουσικη απο τοπικους σταθμους ) ειναι απλα λύσεις ναι μεν ανεξοδες και σχετικα ευκολες , αλλα απο ποιότητα......αστα
Η πιο σωστη λυση ( εκτος απο το ξήλωμα και την εξολοκλήρου αλλαγη της πηγης ) ειναι αυτη του gsmaster ..
Αυτη ηταν και η προτελευταία μου πατεντα ( εγω το ειχα φτιαξει με ρελε , με ενα πλητρο απο τις μνήμες των σταθμων , να αλλαζει σε aux in ) ..
Παντως εαν εχει κανενας το ιδιο προβλημα ( seat ibiza δλδ ) ευχαριστως να του δωσω 'τα φωτα μου'... :Wink:

----------


## jeik

η μαρκα ειναι ΤΕΝ , σε χιουνται το εχω (αυτο  ειχε  εξ  αρχης), αν βρεις κατι γραψε , παραλληλα εγω θα το ξανανοιξω και θα δω και τα ολοκληρωμενα.

----------


## ezizu

Γεία σας και από μένα.Παλαιότερα είχα ασχοληθεί με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα και βρήκα λύση βάζοντας καλώδιο και βύσματα RCA όπως είδα και σε προηγούμενο post, αλλά με την διαφορά ότι απομόνωσα την έξοδο ήχου AM από το tuner  και εκεί σύνδεσα το καλώδιο από τα RCA .Το tuner του ραδιοκασετοφώνου που το έκανα αυτό ,είχε ξεχωριστή έξοδο ήχου για τις μπάντες FM και AM.Επιλέγοντας έτσι AM στο ραδιόφωνο,άκουγες ότι είχε συνδεθεί στα RCA (AUX in) και μπορούσες έτσι να ρυθμίζεις volume,bass,treble,balance κ.λ.π. κανονικά και με σωστό εύρως συχνοτήτων.Έτσι κι αλλιώς η μπάντα των AM σπάνια χρησιμοποιήται πια εώς καθόλου θα έλεγα,στο αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## moutoulos

> Κώστα όντως είναι αυτό που ζητάω (ζητάει), με έλεγχο απο
> τα χειριστήρια της συσκευής. Αλλά πρέπει να του το πω απο
> μακριά οτι έχει 130ε, γιατί αν είμαι κοντά κάτι θα με "πάρει"
> στο κεφάλι ... .
> 
> Thnks πάντως φίλε ...







> δηλαδη  τι  κανει  ακριβως  αυτο ?




Απλά σε RadioCD που δεν έχει usb in, ή Line in, και για κάπιο λόγο δεν 
θες να το αλλάξεις, αυτό το gadjet του προσθέτει αυτή τη δυνατότητα.
Και ο έλεγχος των mp3, γίνεται απο τα κουμπιά της συσκευής, σαν να 
έχεις CD μέσα. Έχει και SD card είσοδο ...

----------


## jeik

Kαι  που-πως  συνδεεται  αυτο  ???

----------


## moutoulos

> Kαι  που-πως  συνδεεται  αυτο  ???



 :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub: 
Ααααα Δημήτρη ....., αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω. 
Επειδή λέει "εργοστασιακό", φαντάζομαι πως πρέπει
να το ανοίξουν και να "κουμπώσουν" κάπου "κάτι".

Γιατί στην πίσω φίσσα το θεωρώ αδιανόητο να γίνεται, 
αν δεν βγάζει LineIn. Επίσης αφού δουλεύει και με τα 
πλήκτρα της συσκευής είμαι σίγουρος οτι πρόκειται 
για μια μικρή εγχείρηση ...

----------


## jeik

Α , καλα  αν  ειναι  να  το  ανοιξουν , και  να  δωσω  και  130+  αστο  καλυτερα  :Smile: .

----------


## moutoulos

> Α , καλα  αν  ειναι  να  το  ανοιξουν , και  να  δωσω  και  130+  αστο  καλυτερα .



Δημήτρη εγώ υπέθεσα ..., δεν το ξέρω σίγουρα

----------


## jeik

Ki  εγω  προσπαθησα  να  καταλαβω  τι  γραφουν  αλλα  , πολυ  ''επιστημονικα''  μας  τα  λενε , και  δεν  βρισκω  ακρη  με  την  σελιδα  τους  :Sad: .

----------


## gsmaster

Τα περισσότερα αυτού του είδους line-in συνδέονται σαν εξωτερική cdiera στο ράδιο και περνάνε απο εκεί τον ήχο. Αυτό που κάνει το κουτάκι των 130ευρώ είναι ότι ξεγελάει τα ράδιο ότι έχει cdιερα και ενεργοποιεί το line-in. 

Εγώ έχω TOYOTA corolla και ένας ρώσος έκανε ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα, και δίνει και τα σχέδια http://www.softservice.com.pl/corolla/avc/
Ένας απο τους λόγους που δεν προχώρησα με το δικό μου Line-in.

----------


## jeik

> Τα περισσότερα αυτού του είδους line-in συνδέονται σαν εξωτερική cdiera στο ράδιο και περνάνε απο εκεί τον ήχο. Αυτό που κάνει το κουτάκι των 130ευρώ είναι ότι ξεγελάει τα ράδιο ότι έχει cdιερα και ενεργοποιεί το line-in. 
> 
> Εγώ έχω TOYOTA corolla και ένας ρώσος έκανε ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα, και δίνει και τα σχέδια http://www.softservice.com.pl/corolla/avc/
> Ένας απο τους λόγους που δεν προχώρησα με το δικό μου Line-in.



Δεν  ανοιγει  το  λινκ.

Για σιντιερα εiναι εκεινη η στρογγυλη θυλικη επαφη πισω με τα 8 περιπου πινς ?

----------


## Pefres

ο φιλος σου προφανως θελει να βρει το Digisette MP3- DUO οπως λεγεται...
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Digisette-DUO-ARIA-E-Cassette-Multi-Format-Digital/dp/B00005KC97"]Amazon.com: Digisette DUO-ARIA 64 MB E-Cassette Multi-Format Digital Audio Player: Electronics[/ame] 
εβαλα και το λινκ για να παρετε μια ιδεα....
εχω δυο τετοια αλλα αναγνωριζουν SD μονο εως 64 ΜεγαΒιτα, 
οποτε δεν αξιζει τον κοπο, 
πεστου να παρει την κασετα-ανταπτορα και ενα ΜP3
και ειναι νετα....

----------


## jeik

Σκεπτομενος  πονηρα , μπορω  αραγε  με  καποιο  τρυκ  να  εκμεταλευτω  την  εισοδο  για  σιντιερα , ή  ακομη  καλυτερα  να  βρω  μια  παρατημενη  και  να  την  μετατρεψω  σε  line  in ?

----------


## gsmaster

Όχι δεν είναι στρογγυλή, είναι διαφορετική.
Το site δεν ανοίγει με μερικούς isp.

Μπορείς να εκμεταλλευτείς την είσοδο για σιντιέρα για να βάλεις line-in αρκεί να βρεις τι προτόκολλο χρησιμοποιεί και να φτιάξεις κάτι για να ξεγελασεις το ράδιο ότι έχει συνδεδεμένη σιντιέρα. Αυτό κάνει ο ρώσος στο λινκ που έδωσα παραπάνω.

----------

